# A new guy in my life



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2016)

I have been writing back and forth with a guy on plenty of fish for at least 2 mos or so.  I have found him to be very reliable.  He has a pug dog that is nearly bling that he loves dearly.  I relate to that as I have my dog I love dearly too.  He is a disabled Vietnam vet.  He has had had injuries from agent orange.  I am not sure of the extent but he does not blame anyone for what he has been through.  He just lives day to day making his way same as I do.  I am thinking of meeting him in the near future but not sure when.  I have some things I have to do before I would meet him.  He is a real gentleman.  He has not said anything offensive to me at all and believe me I have talked to a lot of guys in my time and lots of them get offensive.  Now I am just going to decide when we will meet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations Ruth!  What do you have to do before you meet him, does he live close by?  Are you going to meet in a public place, like just have lunch somewhere?  Hope you two click together, and Suzy gets along with his Pug.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 7, 2016)

Good for you!  Good for him!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2016)

Ditto-good for both of you! Anxious to hear how things go!


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2016)

When I was dating, I always met the guys first at a coffee shop next to a public park.  We'd have a coffee or iced tea and talk for a while.  Very public and nobody is out more than a cup of coffee.  If there was no interest, then we'd say goodbye and leave.  If there was some interest, we'd stroll in the park, sit on a bench and talk and take a little more time to see if we wanted to move on to a "date".   It seemed the best way to do it...nobody is trapped into sitting through a meal while uncomfortable with each other.

Good luck, Ruthanne!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Knowing you and just from the title, I thought it was going to _be _a new dog! :laugh:  Go for it, Ruthanne. After being Mom's caregiver for years, my sister's life was saved by a late on-line romance leading to marriage.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2016)

Good for you, Ruthanne!  Keep us posted about your first meeting with him.


----------



## Bonzo (Jul 13, 2016)

You go for it 
hope all goes well for you


----------



## nitelite (Jul 14, 2016)

Ruthanne, Doesn't seem to have any appearance of 'red flags' so I say "go for it". I like the fact he is not pushy to meet you if you've been communicating for a couple months, as most men are visual and think first appearance is the deal breaker. I look at people from the inside out, if the inside is not good then the outside does not matter. So it seems to me you both feel this way and now is a good time for meeting (follow the rules). Good luck to you both. Hope to hear how things progress.


----------



## Debby (Jul 15, 2016)

Just noticed your thread Ruthanne and I hope that it works out for you if this is what you want!  My aunt, whose husband died when she was about 80, was living in a seniors residence for the last 9 years of her life and the only thing that was a bright spot there for her was a very deep friendship/romance(?) with a gentleman that lived there too.  They cared a great deal for one another in those last years so I guess you're never too old for love eh?  Good luck, but be careful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you Debby, nitelite, Bonzo, Annie, underrock, jujube, Mrs. Robinson, Hoot n Annie, and our wonderful SeaBreeze!!  I am still writing to him even though we exchanged phone numbers.  I told him I wanted to meet him but not just yet.  I also told him I would call him when I am ready.  I have had some really dispicable problems in the past with men so I am "gun shy" and need to take my time.  He really seems to understand that, and I think that's great.  I am very comfortable writing and will see when it will go further.  I have some things to contemplate.  :why:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

Ruthanne, I'm glad to see you're taking all the time you need, you're a smart gal!  Hope all goes well when you do meet up, keep us posted!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks SB!   I never used to take much time to get to know guys and ended up with problems.  I will keep you all updated.


----------



## nitelite (Jul 16, 2016)

Ruthanne, I think it's smart to take your time and he must be a wonderful man to wait until you are comfortable with meeting him. What is it you are contemplating?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2016)

If I want to have more that a penpal relationship with the man I am referring to mostly.


----------

